# My Goofy Golden .... :o)



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

My golden Duke is out doing his business this morning, walking along the fence, then disappears behind the shed.....he's back there for a while, figured I'd better walk out and see what he is up to. He dug the biggest hole, think he was looking to go to China!! Had to be 2 feet wide by 1 foot deep. LOL :wavey: Have to laugh, at his age he's still a prankster! Here's a picture of Mr. Innocent!:banana:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Gotta love that sugar face..........what a mischievious monkey! Good Boy Duke!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I love the look on his face...perhaps he expects you to fill the hole with water for a good mud bath :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that Duke still has a lot of puppy in him. He is a handsome old boy.


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

He was so sick a couple of weeks ago, that I'm thrilled he's back to digging! BTY: Does anyone's golden "dig" in the house on carpet? Duke will go into each of my daughters bedrooms and dig like crazy, the living room and basement. :uhoh: I've tried to research this and never found anything difinative. He always has this look like, you've caught me. :no: .... too funny!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think he is innocent...you must have a big mole or groundhog.  I think he was filling in the hole. What a sweet face.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is such a handsome sugar face. I love it when the seniors get that puppy action in them.


----------

